# Acheter un PowerMac G5 est t'il encore bien prudent...



## RSD (30 Juin 2009)

Hello,

Je suis à quelques mois de me mettre en freelance (com visuelle > print/web/photo) et souhaite investir dans une machine pas trop molle... Comme j'ai un budget très très restreint (on va dire 850 pour le poste et l'écran) et que je garde un meeeerveilleux souvenirs de nos copains G4/G5, je me dis qu'un des derniers PowerMac G5 du type 2x2Ghz pourrait faire mon bonheur avec un peu de ram et deux disques pas trop petits...

Seule inquiétude... Ces machines ont pour la plupart 3 à 5 ans... 
Comment ça se passe niveau durée de vie pour un poste ayant été traité comme il se doit ?
Peut t'on espérer pouvoir en profiter encore 2 bonens années...?

Merci pour les conseils...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (30 Juin 2009)

je pense que cela ne pose pas de problèmes, ce sont des machines fiables et un Mac de bureau ne s'abime pas autant qu'un portable.

La question reste sur le rapport entre le prix et les performances, pour pas tellement plus il y a des MBP sur le refurb.... pour 800/900  sont vendus des machines sans écrans... cela porte l(addition à plus de 1 000  pour une machine ancienne, sans garantie, et qui ne sera pas comptaible avec le nouvel OS.

800   c'est le prix de la dernière mouture du Mac Mini, qui fait quasi jeu égal avec le Powermac G5 2,5 Ghz.... en cela en étant sous garantie, et une consommation électrique 10 fois moins importante ( une économie de 300  par an pour une machine qui tourne 24/24) un suite Ilife '09, l'éventuelle récupération de TVA si c'est à titre pro...

C'est pas facile de faire ce choix, mais à plus de 500  je ne prendrai une telle machine, la différence de prix avec une machine neuve d'une performance équivalente ou supérieure, ne joue pas en faveur de l'occasion.


----------



## RSD (30 Juin 2009)

Merci pour l'avis...
Je suis assez étonné de lire qu'un MacMini Core 2 Duo 2ghz pourrait égaler un PowerMac G5 2x2ghz... J'ai un MacBook Core Duo 1.8Ghz avec 2Go de ram et sérieusement c'est pas toujours la joie... Puis niveau refroidissement, j'ai du mal à estimer le MacMini... Non serieusement j'ai du mal à comparer les deux... C'est peut-être une erreur de ma part mais je suis très sceptique sur ce coup...


----------



## ben206stras (30 Juin 2009)

Core Duo et Core 2 Duo ne sont pas du tout les mêmes types de processeurs, d'où la différence...


----------



## -oldmac- (30 Juin 2009)

Si le mini est aussi puissant que le dual 2?5 Ghz G5 sachant que sur le G5 la plupart des applis actuel ne souvre plus sur les PowerPC et Dnow Leo ne marchera pas sur un G5 de plus les derniers G5 surtout les modeles Watercooler sont pourris car le liquide fuit et provoque la mort de l'alimentation, carte mère et processeur. Les PM G5 sont pas du tout fiables, beaucout de problème de carte mère, gestion des ventilos, CG qui laches ... Non je te conseil plutôt d'acheter un Mini, sinon je te donne les bench des derniers G5 contre les Mac Mini C2D actuel ...

http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/1121/minig.png Mini C2D

http://img41.imageshack.us/i/42647668.tif/ PM G5


Voila, en tout cas evite les PM G5


----------



## RSD (30 Juin 2009)

C'est dingue, mon "esprit" a toujours catalogué le MacMini comme l'ordinateur "familiale" par excellence. Je n'aurais jamais pensé à le comparer aux gros PM G5 que nous avions en agence il y a quelques années de ça...

Je suis surpris des performances de ces Core2Duo...
Du coup c'est vrai que le MacMini à 599 est intéressant... Avec un gros disque externe pour l'archivage/backup et 2 barettes de 2Go...

Sinon trouver un Imac dernière génération d'occasion...


----------



## -oldmac- (30 Juin 2009)

Sinon un Mini 2.0 Ghz avec 4 Go de ram et un DD 7200 Tours et là ... :love:


----------



## FdeB (5 Juillet 2009)

je ne suis pas sure qu'un G5 soit un bon calcul... et une machine super fiable..., on en a deux 2 au bureau qui sont tombés en panne en même temps, heureusement j'en ai réparé un avec deux autres qu'y était HS aussi.... tout dépends du modèle, oublie ceux à refroidissement liquide... et puis comme il est dit plus haut Snow Leopard ne supporte pas les PPC et même léopard je ne le conseil pas sur G5...


----------

